# CSI / Dourdan wegen Drogenbesitz verhaftet



## Tokko (2 Mai 2008)

* CSI Dourdan wegen Drogenbesitz verhaftet  *

 Tue., Apr. 29, 2008 9:40 


 
Jemand wie Gary Dourdan sollte doch eigentlich wissen, dass ein Verbrechen sich nicht auszahlt.
Der Schauspieler von _CSI: Den Tätern auf der Spu_r wurde am frühen Montagmorgen in Palm Springs verhaftet, weil er angeblich im Besitz von verschreibungspflichtigen Medikamenten und illegalen Drogen gewesen sein soll, darunter Heroin, Kokain und Ecstasy.
Nach Aussagen der Polizei ist der 41-jährige Schauspieler um 5:12 Uhr verhaftet worden, nachdem Polizeibeamte sich seinem Fahrzeug näherten, weil es auf der falschen Straßenseite geparkt war.
Die Innenbeleuchtung des Autos sei an gewesen, und es erschien, als sei Dourdan hinter dem Steuer eingeschlafen, berichtete der Beamte, dem das Fahrzeug aufgefallen war.
Der Beamte, der für die Festnahme von Dourdan (der auf seinem kalifornischen Führerschein als Robert Gary Durdin registriert ist) verantwortlich war, beschrieb diesen im Polizeibericht als „orientierungslos“ und offensichtlich unter dem Einfluss von Drogen oder Alkohol stehend.
Berichten der Polizei zufolge wurden nach einer Durchsuchung des Wagens Kokain, Heroin, Ecstasy und eine Vielzahl noch unidentifizierter verschreibungspflichtiger Medikamente sowie Drogenzubehör gefunden.
Der Schauspieler wurde festgenommen und wegen des Besitzes von Betäubungsmittel und von gefährlichen Drogen im Gefängnis von Palm Springs in Gewahrsam genommen. Dort wurde er mehrere Stunden festgehalten, bis er dann um 10:30 Uhr gegen einen Kautionsbetrag von $5.000 wieder entlassen wurde. 
CBS and Dourdan bestätigten diesen Monat, dass sein Vertrag nicht verlängert wird, und er somit nach dem Staffel-Finale am 15. Mai nicht mehr als tablettensüchtiger Warrick Brown zu der Erfolgskrimiserie zurückkehrt.

Quelle :
eonline.com


----------



## maierchen (2 Mai 2008)

Hat sich bestimmt auf seine Rolle vorbereitet!
:thx:tokko!


----------

